# Ms. Mofet's Cream of Mushroom Soup



## msmofet (Feb 20, 2022)

*Ms. Mofet's Cream of Mushroom Soup*

Sorry, I don't have exact measurements as I made this recipe up. 
Amounts depend on how much soup you want to make.
I used equal amounts of each fresh mushroom. And dried mushrooms till it tasted the way I liked it.
But the only part you need to worry about is the cream part and you can always make more and add it to soup till you get it the thickness you like. 
Start off small and add more if necessary.

You can use any mushrooms you want/have - these are what I used -

White Button mushrooms - caps and stems cleaned and chopped fine
Shiitake mushrooms - stems discarded - caps cleaned and chopped fine
Oyster mushrooms - cleaned and chopped fine
Cremini mushrooms - caps and stems cleaned and chopped fine
Baby Bella mushrooms - caps and stems cleaned chopped fine
Dried porcini mushrooms - ground to powder
Dried Shiitake mushrooms - ground to powder
Onion - chopped fine - to taste
Fresh parsley - chopped fine - to taste (or dry)
Salt and ground pepper - to taste
Butter
Beef stock
Burgundy wine

Sauté fresh mushrooms and onions in butter till soft. 
Add parsley, salt, and pepper to taste.  
Add dried mushrooms and simmer till liquid is reduced and almost gone (this will intensify the mushroom flavor).  
Add  Beef stock and  Burgundy wine (to taste) in proportion to the number of mushrooms you have and how thick or thin you like your soup.
Taste and correct seasoning and dried mushroom.
 Simmer for 10 minutes. 



(You can leave out the cream/roux if you wish)

 
To make the cream part of  soup:
(Rule of thumb: 1 TBSP fat, 1 TBSP flour, 1 cup liquid)
All-Purpose Flour
Butter
1/2 and 1/2 
Salt and ground pepper

Cook flour in butter  (equal amounts of each) for 1 - 2 minutes. 
Whisk in enough 1/2 & 1/2 to make a very thick mixture. 
Add salt and ground pepper to taste. 
Cook for about 1-minute stirring.  

Tip: You may add a bit of freshly grated nutmeg if you desire.

Then add to the soup. 
Stir well and simmer for 5 minutes.

  Cream of mushroom soup



  Golden mushroom soup without the cream added


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 20, 2022)

*WOW msmofet! * 
looks and sounds great!  copied and saved!  
that just might work for my diary free DIL.  Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Feb 20, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> *WOW msmofet! *
> looks and sounds great!  copied and saved!
> that just might work for my diary free DIL.  Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 20, 2022)

Thank you, mofet. Copied and saved.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 20, 2022)

buckytom said:


> Thank you, mofet. Copied and saved.


Let me know what you think.


----------

